# These just came in.



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Pretty psyched just added 2 more beauts to the collection along with these i recived a bunch of stuff i put up for sale some good some bad doing dibs here first check them out in the trade section these are staying with me .Let me know what you think thanks.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I love the Rebel charger.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

Interesting packaging on the AFX Fallers. Ive never owned any like that.


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

the 917 and the 512 are in the wrong boxes...switch them around...labels. Otherwise, nice stuff. I want a rebel charger.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

thanks i didnt even notice the person i bought them from taped two boxes together an i hate the glue residue it leaves any idea how to clean the plastic up?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> thanks i didnt even notice the person i bought them from taped two boxes together an i hate the glue residue it leaves any idea how to clean the plastic up?


Dawn dishwashing soap in sqweeze bottle.. use strong w/ just a little water..
OR if on just plastic (no mfg sticker labels), rubbing alcohol w/ an earswab..

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

wd40 makes short work of adhesive


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Does it cause any fogging on plastic?


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

I use Ronsonal lighter fluid to remove sticky residue. It contains naptha. It does not fog windshields or attack plastic. I also use it to clean the grease from under the body. I learned about Ronsonol from a household tip in a magazine. A woman asked how to remove the sticky price tag from a drinking glass.

For hard dried tape residue, I use rubbing alcohol. It will remove paint, so be careful.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Good tips gonna save them all .


----------

